# عاجل الان العذراء تظهر في اسيوط / ديروط / كودية النصاري ويستمرالظهور



## روح الرب (19 يناير 2010)

*نور هائل جدا يطوف حول سماء كودية النصاري ويحوم حول المناطق الذي بها الكنائس المسيحية الارثوكسية

في اسيوط ديروط والاهالي يزعردون فرحا لرويتها *​


----------



## طحبوش (19 يناير 2010)

انشاء الله يكون الخبر صحيح


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2010)

> *نور هائل جدا يطوف حول سماء كودية النصاري*




*غريب اؤى الحوار دا ازاى انت بتقول كودية النصارى*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2010)

*هل كودية النصارى دى اسم منطقه هناك ؟
*


----------



## روح الرب (19 يناير 2010)

> غريب اؤى الحوار دا ازاى انت بتقول كودية النصارى



*اية الغريب في كدة
القرية اسمها كودية النصاري*


----------



## ميرنا (19 يناير 2010)

لا انا بصراحة بقيت اتعب لما بسمع عن ظهور العدرا نى بقول ربنا يستر 

عموما لازم تاكيد للخبر او مصدر موثوق منه


----------



## طحبوش (19 يناير 2010)

ليه بقيتي بتتعبي يا ابسوتي لازم تفرحي يا ريت ما نربطش الظهورات بمجزرة تانية


----------



## روح الرب (19 يناير 2010)

*



			لا انا بصراحة بقيت اتعب لما بسمع عن ظهور العدرا نى بقول ربنا يستر

عموما لازم تاكيد للخبر او مصدر موثوق منه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 *

*انا عارف طبعا.....
العدراء لما بتظهر بتبقي عايزة توصل رسالة للشعب المسيحي من ربنا يسوع المسيح

الرب معنا
والسلام لكي يا ام النور
*


----------



## ميرنا (19 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ليه بقيتي بتتعبي يا ابسوتي لازم تفرحي يا ريت ما نربطش الظهورات بمجزرة تانية


 
راجع ظهورات العدرامن سنين وهتفهم معنى كلامى كل ظهور بيبقى معاه تعزية من تجربة جاية


----------



## روح الرب (19 يناير 2010)

*ومازال الظهور مستمر الي هذه اللحظة

19/1/2010

والاهالي باكملهم فوق سطوح المنازل يستقبلون العدراء بالذغاريد

والترتيل اطفال ورجال ونساء وشيوخ 

*_________________________________________*

(مكالمة هاتفية )

س-اذيك يا ماروا
ص_اهلا اهلا يا مينا

س_العدراء بتظهر عندنا في الكودية دلوقتي
**ص**_ يا سلام ............../ السلام لكي يا ام الله


**س**_ وبتظهر علي هيئة نور قوي جدا يطوف يمين وشمال
**ص**_** الله...............
**ص** للاسف الوقت متاخر مش هاقدر اجي

**س**_عايزك تبلغ كل ديروط

**ص**_اوكي ........ ده انا هابلغ كل العالم 

**ص**_طيب ما تصور وتبعتلي صور او فيديو

**س**_ايوة  انا عملت كدة بس اصلا انا في اخر البلد وشايف النور بوضوح واتصلت بزملائي اللي بيوتهم جنب النور ( اكدور ليا) لكن للاسف وهذا الدليل علي ظهورها حقيقي
ان النور فوق السحاب


**ص**_طيب الرب معاك واشفعي لاجلنا يا امي يا عدراء* 

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2010)

*متابع .....................................................*


----------



## طحبوش (19 يناير 2010)

apsoti قال:


> راجع ظهورات العدرامن سنين وهتفهم معنى كلامى كل ظهور بيبقى معاه تعزية من تجربة جاية




يا رب استر انشاء الله يكون خيرر


----------



## روح الرب (19 يناير 2010)

> *يا رب استر انشاء الله يكون خيرر *



*يا رب 

انا اهلي في الكودية واصدقائي في الكودية

يا رب خير يارب *

*شفاعتك يا حبيبيتي يا ام المسيح يسوع ربنا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2010)

> انا اهلي في الكودية واصدقائي في الكودية




*رجاء الأتصال بأكثر من جهة للتأكد من صحة الخبر*


----------



## روح الرب (19 يناير 2010)

*هللويا

حمامة تطير الان علي سحاب كودية النصاري*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يناير 2010)

انا اتصلت حالا بصديقة ليا قرايبها فى ديروط 
وفعلا شايفين حمام ونور بس فى منطقة صنبو فى ديروط 
وقالتلى ان اللى كانوا فى دير القديس تواضروس المشرقى ( ليلة عيده انهارده) شافوا ظهور لام النور فى الدير نفسه 
وفى دير تانى اسمه دير مارمينا 
بركتك يا أم النور 
​


----------



## روح الرب (19 يناير 2010)

> رجاء الأتصال بأكثر من جهة للتأكد من صحة الخبر



*العدراء الحلوة السكرة 

بعد النور تراءت علي شكل حمامة تطير حول منازل المسيحين فقط

لانة يوجد منازل مسلمين بجوار كودية النصاري وهي منطقة كودية الاسلام*

وزغاريد وطلق ناري بظهور فرحا للعدراء ​


----------



## روح الرب (19 يناير 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> انا اتصلت حالا بصديقة ليا قرايبها فى ديروط
> وفعلا شايفين حمام ونور بس فى منطقة صنبو فى ديروط
> وقالتلى ان اللى كانوا فى دير القديس تواضروس المشرقى ( ليلة عيده انهارده) شافوا ظهور لام النور فى الدير نفسه
> وفى دير تانى اسمه دير مارمينا
> ...



بالفعل ظهرت في صنبو

وصنبو هي قرية صغيرة بجوار كودية النصاري التي تشهد زيارة السماء لها الان

نور يرافقة حمام


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2010)

روح الرب قال:


> *العدراء الحلوة السكرة
> 
> بعد النور تراءت علي شكل حمامة تطير حول منازل المسيحين فقط
> 
> ...



*هل أنت شاهد عيان أم تنقل ما يصلك من أخبار ؟*


----------



## روح الرب (19 يناير 2010)

* / 

ثانيا **_** : 

 ا **_** الخبر تاكد من اكثر من جهة الاتصالات المستمرة بين الاصدقاء واالاهالي

وتاكد ايضا ظهورها في صنبو و كوم بوها وهما يتبعان ايضا محافظة اسيوط *
[/center]


----------



## روح الرب (19 يناير 2010)

> هل أنت شاهد عيان أم تنقل ما يصلك من أخبار ؟



*اشكر الرب اني رايتها بعيني

النور ثم الحمامة البيضاء

ثم زغاريد والطلق الناري والتصفيق والترتيل الذي كنت اتخيلة وكاني احلم او نائم

ولكني رايت بعيني

اثر اتصال صديقي *

*
وبصراحة انا خايف جدا

لانة منذ 15 يوم تقريبا تردد علي السنة الناس اجمعين
 ان كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس بالكودية ان هناك حدث سي سيحصل للكودية

واتمني ان لا يكون الحدث سيحدث وراء ظهور العدراء
*
*الرب يعطيكم النعنة والبركة والسلام
صلوا من اجلنا

*

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 يناير 2010)

> *وبصراحة انا خايف جدا
> 
> لانة منذ 15 يوم تقريبا تردد علي السنة الناس اجمعين
> ان كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس بالكودية ان هناك حدث سي سيحصل للكودية
> *



*اية هو الحدث ؟؟*
​


----------



## روح الرب (19 يناير 2010)

> *اية هو الحدث ؟؟*




*للاسف الكاهن لم يعطي تفاصيل

ولكن هذا ما تردد*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2010)

روح الرب قال:


> * /
> 
> ثانيا **_** :
> 
> ...



*شكرا حبيبي, هل توجد أمكانية للتصوير ورفع الأفلام أو الصور  ؟*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يناير 2010)

دي اكيد تعزيات من السماء وام النور لينا
لاننا فعلا بنمر بأيام صعبة جدا وشكلنا هنمر بأصعب منها​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 يناير 2010)

*Dona Nabil

اختارى لى ارخم على مين ؟؟
*​


----------



## BITAR (19 يناير 2010)

*العذراء كلية الطهر ليس فى حاجه *
*الى تمجيد *

*رجاء وجود اثباتات للخبر*
*للمصداقيه*​


----------



## روح الرب (19 يناير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا حبيبي, هل توجد أمكانية للتصوير ورفع الأفلام أو الصور  ؟*



*حبيبي قلت سابقا / ان النور الذي كان يظهر يمين وشمال
 في اول البلد وانا عند صديقي اللي في اخر البلد
 ولكن كنا شايفين النور بقوه جدا 
حتي ان كل المسيحين من قبلي وبحري تجمعوا علي مكان واحد بالمصادفة ليتشاركو الفرحة*

* ولللاسف
 وهذا ما يسعدني ان النور كان خلف السحابة السوداء والكاميرات لا تستطيع طباعة هذا النور حيث القرية معتمة جدا*​


----------



## روح الرب (19 يناير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> دي اكيد تعزيات من السماء وام النور لينا
> لاننا فعلا بنمر بأيام صعبة جدا وشكلنا هنمر بأصعب منها​



طبعا حبيبي

السيد المسيح قال

اُنْظُرُوا لاَ تَرْتَاعُوا. لِأَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا. وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الْمُنْتَهَى بَعْدُ.
​


----------



## روح الرب (19 يناير 2010)

bitar قال:


> *العذراء كلية الطهر ليس فى حاجه *
> *الى تمجيد *
> 
> *رجاء وجود اثباتات للخبر*
> *للمصداقيه*​



الاثبات 
________________________* زغاريد الناس **وتصفيقهم* *وترتيلهم *
* غير الطلقات النارية

** وانا شاهد عيان *
* 1_ للنور القوي*
* 2_الحمامة التي طافت علي البيوت واخص بالذكر بيوت المسيحين*

الرب معك​


----------



## coptic hero (19 يناير 2010)

*بركة صلواتك امام عرش النعمة عننا وعن شعب مصر يا ام النور​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يناير 2010)

بركتها تكون معانا
وتعزينا ديما
وربنا يستر​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2010)

mortale

*مشكلتك حتى انك حافظ مش فاهم ما تفككو من النسخ واللصق*


*الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*​


----------



## روح الرب (19 يناير 2010)

*امين يا احبائي

شفاعتك يا حبيبيتي *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 يناير 2010)

*براكتك يامى وربنا يستر​*


----------



## mero_engel (19 يناير 2010)

بركتك يا ام النور 
يارب خير 
بس عايزين نتاكد من الخبر يا جماعه وياريت لو في اي صور


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 يناير 2010)

*شفاعتها تكون معانا
هى إمنا وحاسة بينادايمااا  خايفة علينا وبسرعة بتنبهنا
بتقولنا صلوا وإستعدوا الغول جاى
ولكن لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد​*


----------



## only way (20 يناير 2010)

شفاعتك ياعدرا
ياترى عاوز تقولى ايه؟

ربنا يستر على اللى جاى​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (20 يناير 2010)

يارب سلام
فعلا انا لسه سامعه خبره ظهوره وناس شفوها وقاله
ربنا موجود والعدراء موجوده
كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله
واثقه فيك وفي حبك لينا
قوينا قوينا من فضلك يايسوع


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2010)

*تأكيد للخبر من منتدى آخر

http://omalnoor.mam9.com/montada-f2/topic-t7787.htm​*


----------



## روح الرب (20 يناير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تأكيد للخبر من منتدى آخر
> 
> http://omalnoor.mam9.com/montada-f2/topic-t7787.htm​*



*نعم يا اخويا المبارك*
* ظهرت في قري اسيوط بالكامل*
* الحبالصة*
* صنبو*
* كوم بوها*
* والكودية*
* ودول اربع قري تابعة لمحافظة اسيوط متغرقين عن بعض*​


----------



## oesi no (21 يناير 2010)

*انا متأكد مليون فى الميه من الظهور 
لانه نفس الظهورات بالظبط 
بنفس الوصف
حصلت فى الوراق 
ومحدش عرف يصورها
لانها ورا السحاب زى ما اخونا بيقول 
جسم نورانى او اكتر بيمشو شمال ويمين 
او بحركة دائريه 
وورا السحاب 
مش قدامه 
ومش عليه 
بركة ام النور تكون معانا كلنا 
امين 
*​


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (21 يناير 2010)

بركتك يام النور هلى عينا هلى لو كان العالم ضدننا واحنا ضد العالم 

لو سمحت محتاجين الصور ضرورى بتاع الظهور اللى فى الكودية ياريت ياجماعة نصور بالموبايلات او كاميرات 
الصور دى مهمة ياجماعة 
صلوات يام النور تشفع فينا امام المسيح ليغفر لنا خطيانا ويخلصنا من ضيقات العالم


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (21 يناير 2010)

*السلام لك يا مريم

انا مدير منتدي يسوع الرب 

من قرية كودية النصاري\ مركز ديروط \ اسيوط

بالفعل العدراء ظهرت عندنا والخبر صحيح

يارب يكون خير*


----------



## روح الرب (21 يناير 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *انا متأكد مليون فى الميه من الظهور
> لانه نفس الظهورات بالظبط
> بنفس الوصف
> حصلت فى الوراق
> ...



نعم يا اخويا المبارك
بالظبط دة اللي حصل في كودية النصاري زي ما حضرتك اكدت كلامي

بركتك يا ام النور
اشفعي لاجلي عن مخلصي يسوع المسيح راجيا ان يغفر خطيتي بدمة الكريم​


----------



## روح الرب (21 يناير 2010)

^^romany^^ قال:


> بركتك يام النور هلى عينا هلى لو كان العالم ضدننا واحنا ضد العالم
> 
> لو سمحت محتاجين الصور ضرورى بتاع الظهور اللى فى الكودية ياريت ياجماعة نصور بالموبايلات او كاميرات
> الصور دى مهمة ياجماعة
> صلوات يام النور تشفع فينا امام المسيح ليغفر لنا خطيانا ويخلصنا من ضيقات العالم



*بالنسبة للصور والفيديو احنا حولنا كتير*
* لكن محدش عرف يصورها*
* لان النور كان ورا السحاب زي ما حصل في الوراق*
* غير ان  القري معروف انهم بيناموا بدري والضلام بيحل علي المكان الساعة 8*

* ام النور تحمي مصر*
* وشفاعتك يا امي عند حبيبي المسيح*​


----------



## روح الرب (21 يناير 2010)

gad for jesus قال:


> *السلام لك يا مريم
> 
> انا مدير منتدي يسوع الرب
> 
> ...



 امين
ام النور تحمي بلادنا
والمسيح يغفر خطايانا بدمة
​


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (21 يناير 2010)

اذيك ياروح الرب 
انا رومانى من قرية امشول اكيد عارفاها ظهر عندنا حمام وطيف بسيط خالص بس الكل شافها برضو 
بس فيه حاجة
 انا سامع ان ابونا اسرائيل بيقول فيه مشاكل عندكم هل الكلام ده صحيح ولا لا لان الكل بيقول ان ظهور العذراء ممكن يتبعه بعض التجارب وظهوراتها دى علشان تقوينا .....
بس القديس اثناسيوس  بيقول لو العالم كله ضدنا احنا برضو ضد العالم  يعنى ابواب الجحيم لم تقوى عليها 
شفاعة وبركة امى العذراء امين


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2010)

*اظهرررررى ونوررررى سمانا يا عدرا احنا بجد محتاجينلك اوووى*
*لقد صبر اخوتنا على ألم ساعة، ثم فازوا بحياة أبدية.  وهم في عهد الله" *


----------



## روح الرب (23 يناير 2010)

*مفاجاءة

بعد ساعة او ساعتين سيكون عندكم الفيديو 

وستروا الظهور بنفسكم

السلام لكي يا مريم*​


----------



## روح الرب (23 يناير 2010)

^^romany^^ قال:


> اذيك ياروح الرب
> انا رومانى من قرية امشول اكيد عارفاها ظهر عندنا حمام وطيف بسيط خالص بس الكل شافها برضو
> بس فيه حاجة
> انا سامع ان ابونا اسرائيل بيقول فيه مشاكل عندكم هل الكلام ده صحيح ولا لا لان الكل بيقول ان ظهور العذراء ممكن يتبعه بعض التجارب وظهوراتها دى علشان تقوينا .....
> ...



 *اذيك روماني*
​*بالنسبة الي ظهور العدرء في الكودية
 فهو كان واضح جدا جدا وخلال الساعات الاتية ساضع اول فيديو لظهورها في الكودية*



* اما بالنسبة الي البونا اسرائيل 
وما يدور حولة فانا ايضا سمعت عن هذا كثيرااا*

* ولكنني لا اقدر ان افعل شي واحد الا هو الصلاة*

* يا رب احفظنا من التجارب أمين*
* السلام لكي يا امي الحبيبة*
* السجود لك وحدك يا رب الارباب يسوع المسيح*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2010)

روح الرب قال:


> *مفاجاءة
> 
> بعد ساعة او ساعتين سيكون عندكم الفيديو
> 
> ...


فى انتظااااااااااااااره جداااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك تعبك 
بركتك يا ام النور
​


----------



## روح الرب (23 يناير 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> فى انتظااااااااااااااره جداااااااااااااا
> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> بركتك يا ام النور
> ​



*سلام المسيح اختي بنت العدرا

نعم بالفعل قدر احد الاخوة ان يحصل علي الفيديو

وهو يرفع فية الان*

*الصبر*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (23 يناير 2010)

روح الرب قال:


> *مفاجاءة*​
> 
> *بعد ساعة او ساعتين سيكون عندكم الفيديو *​
> *وستروا الظهور بنفسكم*​
> *السلام لكي يا مريم*​


 يارب سلام
احنا كلنا في الانتظار


----------



## روح الرب (23 يناير 2010)

*اخواتي*

طحبوش

*+ Cupid +*

*Apsoti

**صوت صارخ

**+Bent El3dra+* 

*Molka Molkan

**marmora jesus

**BITAR

**coptic hero

**سندريلا2009*

*engy_love_jesus

**mero_engel

**مونيكا 

*only way

ضحكة طفل
*[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=1060"]oesi_no**

*[/URL]*[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=49592"]+*[/URL]*Bent El3dra**[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=49592"]+*[/URL]RoMaNy

GAD FOR JESUS
*Dona Nabil*
*

كما اعطيتم لخبري اهتمام انا ايضا اذكركم واشكركم

وها هو وعدي 

رابط لفيديو ظهو العذراء مريم

**http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfG05Gw3TDE*​


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (24 يناير 2010)

اكيد فعلا الصلاه هو الحل الوحيد   والبابا قال حاجة كويسة خالص ان ربنا سمع صراخنا واخذ منها موقف ودى حاجة فوق العادة اكيد ...واكيد حاسس بكل انسان فينا  ربنا مش هيسبنا ابداً ابدً احنا غاليين عليه ....
امين يارب ....
صلوات الشفيعة المؤتمنة ام النور وكل القديسين تكون معانا ولالهنا كل المجد الاكرام والعزة الى ابد الابدين امين......


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يناير 2010)

السلام لام النور والدة الاله
يارب يكون ظهورها بركه وخير وتعزيه لشعبها

فرحي القلوب الحزينه يا امنا
وخلي الامان يسود علينا من جديد

بركه صلواتك معانا دايما

ميرسي علي الخبر والفيديو
​


----------



## روح الرب (24 يناير 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> السلام لام النور والدة الاله
> يارب يكون ظهورها بركه وخير وتعزيه لشعبها
> 
> فرحي القلوب الحزينه يا امنا
> ...



*امين في اسم المسيح*​


----------



## روح الرب (24 يناير 2010)

^^romany^^ قال:


> اكيد فعلا الصلاه هو الحل الوحيد   والبابا قال حاجة كويسة خالص ان ربنا سمع صراخنا واخذ منها موقف ودى حاجة فوق العادة اكيد ...واكيد حاسس بكل انسان فينا  ربنا مش هيسبنا ابداً ابدً احنا غاليين عليه ....
> امين يارب ....
> صلوات الشفيعة المؤتمنة ام النور وكل القديسين تكون معانا ولالهنا كل المجد الاكرام والعزة الى ابد الابدين امين......



*أمين

السلام لكي يا والدة الالة سيدنا يسوع المسيح

نطوبك يا ام النور

ونسجد ليسوع المسيح ملكنا والهنا 

مجد وكرامة لفادينا​*


----------



## gogocata (25 يناير 2010)

يافرحتكم يا هناكم العدرا بنفسها جاى تبص عليكم وتعزيكم
عقبال متروح تعزى اهالى نجع حمادى
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------

